# Something in the water ?



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

Don't know what it is but this month alone I have had 4 different cichlids spit as well as my electric blue cray.Then the neon or cardinals had a batch .. .. lets not forget the Snails while I'm at it 
Yesterday I was going to tear down the 4 foot hex tank and take the 2 angles out....that didn't happen as no time.
My buddy came by and was looking at them and was quite amused how they charged at him ??? upon having a closer look  wigglers  never seen anything like it before in my life..Man are they capital c CUTE ...took me a bit before I realized that the things I thought were tails are actually the upper fin....I think ...
Cant believe all the babies ( for some reason this part of the hobby thrills me...).now the question is ...
Free fish food or more tanks  ...maybe a little of each 
will post vid of babies later today.


----------



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)

must be your mojo


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

awesome Bill.
i can't wait to see them ...


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

sweet bill thats so cool


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

ninez said:


> must be your mojo


 ...WHy is my G/F laughing ...


Adz1 said:


> awesome Bill.
> i can't wait to see them ...


Anytime Adrian 


Johnnyfishtanks said:


> sweet bill thats so cool


thanks Johnny.

well I tried putting up a couple of vids but not having luck ...GRRRR...will try again....Oh I can add baby BNP's to the list now lol..
And the angles are free swimming now and them was the tails .






mmmm ??? poop


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

LOL I AM GIVING UP ON VID


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

just copy the url straight over from the address bar in your utube window 
go to advanced mode, hit the youtube button and paste in the address


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

Mferko said:


> just copy the url straight over from the address bar in your utube window
> go to advanced mode, hit the youtube button and paste in the address


you mean like this






....LOL thanks.......dont know how I gapped that part out ....oh wait ..yes I do ...


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

wow cool theres tonnes of them


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

sweet thats so cool


----------

